# Err, what name should I go by as a photog?



## Ghoste (Aug 19, 2006)

Ok so this is just more of a random question then a need to know question. My name is Brandon Michael Wright, and just kinda wondering as I start going into wedding photography and what not, what I should go by. It hasn't been a big deal as an assistant photographer and just messing around, but now I'm kinda wondering. Brandon Wright Photography would make the most sense. Just sounds wierd to me. I was actually thinking maybe Bright Photography as a compact version of my name. Anyways, I'm tired as all get out and I doubt anything I just said made sense. So off to sleep, then an 8 hour shoot tomorrow. It's a wedding at a house. So much better! Easier to eat more too


----------



## bigfatbadger (Aug 19, 2006)

I like bright photography.

Also, BMW PHotography? People might think you just shoot pics of cars though


----------



## fotogenik (Aug 22, 2006)

Copyright issue on the BMW portion?


----------



## JamesD (Aug 22, 2006)

BMW is trademarked, yes; however, since a photography business is clearly unrelated to Bayerische Motoren Werke, so I wouldn't think it's a problem.  If it's an issue, try BM Wright, or Brandon M Wright, or some similar version.  Ask a patent attorney; they're trained for this kinda stuff.


----------



## Luminosity (Aug 23, 2006)

I've been thinking, lately, about a photog business name of my own...

With yours though, I like Bright Photography.


----------



## srobb (Aug 23, 2006)

It would be better, and safer, to check on any problems using BMW. I happen to like Bright Photography, also.


----------



## Protean (Aug 26, 2006)

Bright Photography sounds pretty decent to me


----------



## LWW (Aug 27, 2006)

_*Photography the Wright way!*_

LWW


----------



## Boston® (Aug 29, 2006)

I thought it was weird to used my name too when I started but you get used to it and just Brandon Wright Photography is the clearest, simplest, and easiest to recognize and relay to friends.


----------



## thebeginning (Aug 29, 2006)

i, too went the 'my name' direction.  it was simple, and that's what i was going for.  I was definitely not into the 'Beautiful Memories Photography' type warm-and-fuzzy names...I wanted to present myself as a business.  There are benefits of not using your name, but they aren't considerable to me at this point.  I think using your name would be good, although Bright Photography is nice.  Heck, Wright Photography would work well too.  It's easier to identify a photographer by a name than by some gimmick.  Because then the client would be obliged to remember both.


----------



## forzaF1 (Aug 29, 2006)

I like Brandon Wright Photography. It sounds less corny than "Bright Photography."


----------



## Alex_B (Aug 30, 2006)

Hi there,
BMW photography is a big NO ! You would be using a trademark (probably world wide) as part of your name which might cause more legal trouble than copyright issues.

Also it is misleading and hard to do a sensible web-search for if people are trying to find you on the internet.

Similarly, I personally would not encourage "Bright Photography" as is certainly  a brilliant wordplay but it is probably far from being unique and distinctive. And I suppose you need something distinctive to stand out from all the others. Just a personal thought from someone with no experience in that field whatsoever


----------

